# disciples multiple deaths in multiple areas theory...



## BANDERSNATCH (Jul 22, 2015)

Let's discuss the deaths of the disciples, apostles, NT writers, etc.

What 1st century - early 2nd century support do we have for how they died?   (obviously we shouldn't include the obviously fabricated Gnostic writings or material that was dated well after the events)   

Let's start with James.  Josephus (a non-christian historian and contemporary of James and Jesus) records that he was stoned in Jerusalem.   I know of no other contradictory record.   

Bullet?


----------



## bullethead (Jul 22, 2015)

I've posted this same stuff a few times in here along with sources. Try the search feature in here or search engine online. You will have all you can read in less than a second.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jul 22, 2015)

bullethead said:


> I've posted this same stuff a few times in here along with sources. Try the search feature in here or search engine online. You will have all you can read in less than a second.




LOL     I'll consider this discussion closed.


----------



## bullethead (Jul 22, 2015)

http://www.ichthys.com/mail-death of the disciples.htm


----------



## bullethead (Jul 22, 2015)

My Favorite: http://www.jesusneverexisted.com/apostles.html


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jul 22, 2015)

bullethead said:


> http://www.ichthys.com/mail-death of the disciples.htm



Can you never discuss anything out of your own knowledge?       I'll assume this link is like your 'Codex Sinaiticus' link and full of misinformation.   lol

Jesusneverexisted!    LMBO


----------



## bullethead (Jul 22, 2015)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Can you never discuss anything out of your own knowledge?       I'll assume this link is like your 'Codex Sinaiticus' link and full of misinformation.   lol
> 
> Jesusneverexisted!    LMBO




When I discuss things from my own knowledge(which I have gotten from research since I was not actually there) you ask me to supply sources.
To cut out the middle man I just supply the sources and you are too lazy to read what they say so you ask for my knowledge which you repeatedly do not honor anyway. As usual your assumptions are wrong yet you will not know it because you do not open the link to find any information of what the link is about.
Just carry on with your assumptions...it has done so well to further your religious beliefs that you shouldn't 't ruin your streak now.


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 23, 2015)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Can you never discuss anything out of your own knowledge?       I'll assume this link is like your 'Codex Sinaiticus' link and full of misinformation.   lol
> 
> Jesusneverexisted!    LMBO


Give that some thought.
Apply it to yourself.
Tell us allllll about God using ONLY YOUR OWN knowledge.
LOL LMBO


----------

